# Egg 3 for Ramon and Cherub! Quick question



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

When I was setting up the nest box, I read at a site online (before I found this site) that shavings were not good and to use cloth diapers in the next box. So that is what I used. Now I am reading here that Aspen shavings are the best. What to do? Do I need to change out the bedding or will the cloth diapers be fine? Will they be upset if I change out the bedding at this late stage?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I use aspen shavings. I have never heard of cloth diapers. If that's what there use to I'd leave it for now. They may just abandon the eggs if you change it. Maybe someone else will have a idea. I say leave it, I don't think the diaper well be harmful.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Debbi I will probably leave it then. I don't want to upset them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just keep an eye on the eggs...I don't know how cloth diapers would work for the eggs, but if it looks like they're losing moisture you'll need to spray the box sides with water or even place a piece of cardboard in the box and spray that to get the humidity up.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Good idea Roxy. I also keep a shallow dish of water on floor of cage and Cherub likes to get her feathers slightly wet.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

have you ever used cloth diapers with this pair before?you mentioned this is their 2nd clutch 
ive never heard of this...using cloth diaper that is.what did you use their 1st clutch then?
you could also put aspen shavings over the cloth diaper a little extra each day til there is 3" over cloth diaper at a time so as to not upset them..as this is done over a few days.
im not sure if being on a cloth diaper would it affect eggs?id used the aspen shavings over the cloth diaper now that its done but in future clutches i d use only the aspen shaving personally


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mitch, Ok, good idea! I can try adding a little Aspen shavings daily until desired amount. This is my first experience with birds breeding! The 1st clutch didn't hatch due to the night frights keeping them off eggs one night. You gave me the good advise to pull the eggs and they immediately (the very next day) started over. This is the website where I got my info regarding cloth diapers. http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html
As I was new to this I thought this site had good advise and I read and studied every page! Anyway I am still learning. I will use the Aspen shavings in the beginning for any future clutches which I am hoping will be at least a year away. I don't want my babies to wear themselves out!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to add that this breeding thing came as a complete suprise to me! Although a very exciting and happy one! So everything was kind of rushed to get the nest box set up and to learn all I could as quickly as possible.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

also just to let you know they(parents) will sometimes double clutch
they can safely raise/feed 2 clutches of chicks in a row per year,if wanted by you/them
but then they must be rested for up to 6 mths-1 year
you can read more on "double clutches" here great info to read
just put double clutches in search bar above and read results of postings

if you add the aspen shavings as you said you would 
do it gradually over 3-5 days adding a little more each morning y the time the 5 days is up
you will have 3-4" of shaving in there for the eggs and soon to be chicks

what kind of nest box are you using also?and have you candled or know how to candle the eggs to see if they are fertile?

keep us posted on updates


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I use regular pine shavings for mine... the kind you get for hamster cages.. I used to use ground corn cob untill Susanne yelled at me for using it... I also gave the parents a sprits with a spray bottle once a day. Good Luck...


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

A spritz is a great idea 4birdsNC! Thank you! Mitch, I will stop at the pet store on the way from work today and get Aspen shavings. As for candleing.... Ok, I am trying. I am really nervous about handling them so I do it really fast (but really carefully). I have only candled the 1st laid one so far because it has been day 5 and 6 for him/her. #2 laid I will candle tonight because that is day five for him or her. I didn't see any red spider like veins in Number one, but then I am not sure. There is something in there I think. I will try again tonight. Any advise I would so much appreciate! Oh! and by the way. They are now sitting on 4!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, the nest box is a nice one I got at Dr Smith and Foster's online. It is for Cockatiels. The size is right. It is the one that everybody seems to reccomend.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

always wash hands before touching eggs to remove the bacteria/germs on our hands...
as eggs are pourous and will absorb these bacteria if not washed off 1st before handling eggs.
if you are nervous of handling /candling eggs always have a cushion of some sort, like a flat folded towel under the egg/hand in case you drop it it will hopefully be cushioned from the fall and be saved..and you can sit at a table while candling for your comfort..with towel on table
its also easiest to see viens in egg in the dark with you seated safely for candling of the eggs..
if fertile you will see development after 5 days of incubation and on
hope this helps


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Mitch, I took your advise and did everything you said and it was so much easier in the dark sitting down! This is the site where I am getting a picture of what the fertile eggs should look like. http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/research/parrot/d/d.htm
So I am still really unsure if they are fertile. They look like the day 4 and 5 pictures in coloring and AC and all but I am not really seeing any red spider like veins. Does anybody have a pic or know of a site with a pic of what an unfertile egg will look like?
Would it be all clear, with no coloring at all?


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

u dont get the red spider veins that early just look and see if u find a little red spot and also if anyone know how to tell if a cockatiel is pregnant please reply to this thread http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21794


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is a pic of an infertile egg













a pic of a fertile 5 day and 7 day incubated eggs

5 days













6 days





















7 days





















hope this helps you


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

mitch great pics. That exactly what it looks like. If your not sure just candle them again in a few days. Also if she lays a 5th egg, candle it so you can see the difference.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks debbie

if your still unsure of candling results you could take pictures of your eggs in the darken/dark room . depending on your camera...i use no flash on mine in the dark for pictures of candling the eggs
if you set up with the towel under you over table top and sit down comfortably
you can hold egg/flashlight in one hand and take a picture with other hand (over the towel)

or you could hold egg/flashlight while someone else tries to take a pic for you while you hold egg.then post pics here either way and we can tell you which is fertile for you.

once again hope this helps you


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mitch Luffy and Debbi. Thank you for your advise! Mitch, the pictures are awesome! Very helpful! I candled again last night and compared them to your pictures. I think eggs 1 and 2 are fertile! Not definate but leaning that way. They look more like the fertile pics in color and definately not like the unfertile one. A little red in them. I will keep candling to be sure. Tonight I will candle egg 3. Debbi, only four eggs, but that is a great idea. Not sure if I could do the pictures. If I am still really unsure after egg 4s candling, I will try.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the older the eggs are they get veining in them ...running from the aircell end spidering out throughout egg with a red spot in middle of egg aprox. which red spot is the developing chick embryo .

a tip for candling eggs and taking pictures by yourself....
always sit at a table with a folded flat towel under where your hands would be
just in case you drop the egg it will fall safely on the towel instead of rolling out of hand and onto the floor. 
also hold your hand in the shape of a "O" the size of the egg not any bigger.it might slip...
also hold the egg/flashlight in same hand i use my first fingers and thumb to hold egg in and palm and pinkie to hold the flashlight in place as this gives about 1/4-1/2 " of space between egg and flashlight lense so egg does not overheat from heat of flash light...
keep this hand with egg/flashlight about 3-4" above your towel for protection of the eggs if it
accidental falls.it will be saved on the towel
and camera in other hand ....
which you would have all set up with set to have no flash on and in a dark room 
have camera already on table top ready for you to grab it and then you will only have to push shutter button only.

and hopefully congrats you have new candling pics for your future references.
i have used this method of over a towel at a table in a darkened room and taking pictures never dropping one egg at all... just go slow take your time for the set up of the picture

if your really nervous 
try it with 1st a marble to represent the egg/hand/falshlight positioning
and try taking a photo in daytime in a lighted room 
and get a feel for it...
when your comfortable doing this ,switch to the actual eggs/hand/flashlight/camera
in the dark at a table with the towel method


good luck keep us posted


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all the great tips Mitch!  You are really dexterous with your hands! That is awesome. Me? Not so much. But... guess what! Egg 3 is definately fertile!!! I candled last night and I saw many spiderlike red veins! I am so excited! Ok, egg 1 and 2 look exactly the same as the 2 nights previous. I have yet to see the red veins or the dark red spot. Just like a very small amount of redish smudge lines? I don't know how else to describe it. I will try to do the pictures on the weekend when it is not so hectic and I will have time to practice with a marble like you suggest. Until then I will check them every night for any signs of change. I will leave egg 3 alone now as I know she is good. Egg 4 I will candle tomorrow night because that is day five for him.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

does eggs 1 and 2 have a yellow glow or a redish orange glow?


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mitch Kind of, sort of, a yellowish glow. What does this mean?


----------

